# Any expats selling a car



## Cindielouisa (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi

new to dubai and need to buy a car budgeT to 35k 
any expats relocating please contact us asap
thanks


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Cindielouisa said:


> Hi
> 
> new to dubai and need to buy a car budgeT to 35k
> any expats relocating please contact us asap
> thanks


hi cindie what kind of car you are looking to buy and what years you are looking for ...


----------



## Cindielouisa (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi

I am looking for a 2001 onwards in the following -

Merc ML
Lexus
Jeep
Rav 4

Those types of vehicle, not too big!

Thanks for your help.

Kind regards

Cindy



mr.alsuwaidi said:


> hi cindie what kind of car you are looking to buy and what years you are looking for ...


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Cindielouisa said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for a 2001 onwards in the following -
> 
> ...


Hi Cindy
My brother and his friends they buy and sell car but they are not a dealer … they know more about each car and they know if the car has any problem or the car has been in accident and been fixed and painted the dealer will not tell you this in information … I will tell them to look for you a car under your budget …

Also can you tell me which model Lexus and jeep you are interested on?


----------



## Cindielouisa (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for your mail.

The lexus model is the RX and the jeep is the cherokee sport.

Kind regards




mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi Cindy
> My brother and his friends they buy and sell car but they are not a dealer … they know more about each car and they know if the car has any problem or the car has been in accident and been fixed and painted the dealer will not tell you this in information … I will tell them to look for you a car under your budget …
> 
> Also can you tell me which model Lexus and jeep you are interested on?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi Cindy
> My brother and his friends they buy and sell car but they are not a dealer … they know more about each car and they know if the car has any problem or the car has been in accident and been fixed and painted the dealer will not tell you this in information … I will tell them to look for you a car under your budget …
> 
> Also can you tell me which model Lexus and jeep you are interested on?



You cannot use this board to promote your business. Please read the forum rules.


-


----------

